# Livery yard close to Perivale



## Jeanetta (2 May 2017)

Hi,

I'm moving back from Sweden to London by the end of the summer. Used to live in st.johns wood so I don't know the area too well.

I'm looking for a livery yard around Perivale, I rather not drive more than 30mins. Ideally full time livery without riding or part with diy on weekends. Even better if there is an indoor arena but not a must. Any ideas where I might be able to find one? I rather not pay more than £5-600 a month but I don't know if that is near impossible to find? 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Jeanetta (6 May 2017)

Just bumping up the tread. Hoping somewhere out there can guide me in the right direction


----------



## PeterNatt (22 February 2018)

The only two yards close by are Ealing Riding School on the North Circular Road and Wormwood Scrubbs Pony centre behind Wormwood Scrubbs Prison.


----------

